# Please comment if you would like....any are appreciated!



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

62 year old female, diagnosed with Hypo at the age of 19 after a bout of Mono. Been on Synthroid for about as long as it has been available, was on Proloid before that......125mg Synthroid.

Latest labs are

TSH 0.852 (.5 to 5 ref)

Free T4 1.06 (.8 as the low end 2.8 upper)

Free T3 2.0 (2.2 as the low end).

Any comments on what these labs point to?

Endo and my family doctor think I should be OK....

Of course I have not been OK for MANY<MANY < years,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are hypo accoding to your labs.

Your free t4 should be closer to 1.8.

Do you have the upper end of the free t3 range?


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for your reply....upper end of FT3 is 4.2. I am currently on Synthroid 125. No other meds. Never had a weight problem. Just a host of ongoing "flares" of issues.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 0.852 (.5 to 5 ref)
> 
> Free T4 1.06 (.8 as the low end 2.8 upper)
> 
> Free T3 2.0 (2.2 as the low end).


Your Free's are both low - thus you are hypo.

Not sure why your TSH is as low as it is?? Have you ever had antibodies testing to include, TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin? How about an ultrasound?


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

I had those antibodies run 1 time and all were negative. that was only a year or so ago when i insisted. I don't believe they even ran those tests when i was diaganosed in 1975. No one has ever suggested an ultrasound. With all I have learned online in the past 10 years I have had just about every symptom that could appear. Basically have toughed it out.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely ask for an ultrasound. Have you tried a higher dose of synthroid?


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

About 20 years ago I was on 250 Synthroid.....TSH was all that was being tested and it was never below 2. Of course i felt horrible, saw a suggestion to begin taking it in the middle of the night to insure empty stomach and away from supplements. Slowly the dose was lowered. At 125 TSH has been running around the .7 to 1.0 since. I have a normal blood pressure of low 90's over high 40's and a resting pulse of from 40 to 45. Always low body temp. Naturally thin and active. I have asked for ultrasounds and 2 endos and my family phys. say it is not needed as my gland feels normal. I had an appointment with my husbands doctor who actually seemed interested in starting me on 5mg of cytomel. I could not believe someone was actually interested. I will try the Cytomel. Do you know the best way to take it, or a reliable place to find out about using it.......Doctor says to take it all with my Synthroid at midnight, so did the pharmacisit. My searching says no to that. I realize that 5mg is a small dose but maybe start?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Your blood pressure is not normal.

It is low as is your heartrate for someone your age.

I took synthetics at first and they made my labs look great.

But did nothing to relieve my symptoms.

I also had low blood pressure and a slow heartrate.

I changed to desiccated thyroid "Armour" and I feel a whole lot better.

Blood pressure is always 120 over 80 and my resting heartrate is in the upper 70's to lower 80's.

But most of all I am warm again.

What a wonderful feeling...........


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

thank you "creeping death" Love your handle! Pretty sure this doc will not offer to start me on Armour. the Cytomel suggestion is good though. I am pleased that at least he was willing to not tell me that there is nothing wrong! 40 years on t4 only I am glad for the opportunity to try something else. I have a neice with Hashi and one more autoimmune disease. She was the one to make my brother get checked and he also tested positve for thyroid antibodies. I always wondered if I had been checked for antibodies in the first years of my diagnosis if I would have been positive? My mother told me recently that when I was 5 and had severe dental issues the dentist told her that "something was destroying my baby teeth" and when she was with me at 19 and i got a Hypo diagnosis the doctor told her in the same words that " something was destroying my thyroid gland" 62 years old now it has felt like what your handle is "creeping death" for 43 years!!! thanks for the opportunity to vent.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Find another doc......

"creeping death" is how I felt on synthetic t4 when I joined this forum.

It did nothing for my hypothyroidism and I was dying so I got lucky and found another MD to let me try desiccated and here I am.

It's not perfect but until they find something else I'll stick to this.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it would make sense to try Cytomel. It doesn't work for everyone, but if it works for you, then great! It's easier to get, so why not try it?


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you! Yes I am going to try the Cytomel. At 5mg dose I am finding that I should still split the dosage. recheck labs in 5 weeks. Any comments about splitting a 5Mg dose would be good.


----------

